# Deadly tarantula girl



## iwlim (Feb 9, 2017)

Ive seen this persons YouTube channel and they don't give burrowing species more than a couple inches of substrate and hardly ever provide a hide! She also always leaves crickets with her tarantulas unattended. Do you think her ts aren't being kept very well or is there something in missing?


----------



## creepa (Feb 9, 2017)

What could there be missing exept het iq?
Imo she's just a lesser intelligent pornstar that nobody likes to watch.
So she is forced to make stupid tarantula movies on youtube filmed in a downward angle so everybody can see here huge tits...

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 5 | Agree 5 | Funny 8 | Award 3


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 9, 2017)

I really dislike her choice of channel name. Tarantulas aren't deadly to humans, and calling yourself "Deadly Tarantula" anything reinforces the myth that they're extremely dangerous/lethal to people. TV and movies have done enough damage to the public's perception of tarantulas. We don't need one of our own enthusiasts making their image any more negative than it already is.

Reactions: Agree 17


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 9, 2017)

creepa said:


> What could there be missing exept het iq?
> Imo she's just a lesser intelligent pornstar that nobody likes to watch.
> So she is forced to make stupid tarantula movies on youtube filmed in a downward angle so everybody can see here huge tits...


Great, another thread which could have served as an opportunity to discuss constructive husbandry differences between keepers, but is instead used as a tool to attack people personally and bring to everyone's attention that some people suffer from some serious sexual repression issues that they have difficulty controlling in public.
I'm going to start calling posts like this the 'Arachnoboards Classic' or 'Tell Me Again How this Forum is Better than Facebook?'.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 16 | Funny 3 | Award 1


----------



## Kendricks (Feb 9, 2017)

Just another desperate narcissist with lots to compensate trying to get "famous" on the world's second biggest idiot-database (biggest would be Facebook).
Nothing to see here. 

Side note: stumbled over her channel when I started to research tarantulas. After DAYS in the hobby, I noticed many things she either does wrong, or wrong things she claims.

I don't understand why people that Ill-informed still have hordes that follow them. Main reason why I'm so critic about any "social" media (or rather, certain people)... Ugh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2017)

creepa said:


> What could there be missing exept het iq?
> Imo she's just a lesser intelligent pornstar that nobody likes to watch.
> So she is forced to make stupid tarantula movies on youtube filmed in a downward angle so everybody can see here huge tits...


Ah ah ah

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kendricks (Feb 9, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> Great, another thread which could have served as an opportunity to discuss constructive husbandry differences between keepers, but is instead used as a tool to attack people personally and bring to everyone's attention that some people suffer from some serious sexual repression issues that they have difficulty controlling in public.
> I'm going to start calling posts like this the 'Arachnoboards Classic' or 'Tell Me Again How this Forum is Better than Facebook?'.


Vanessa I see your point and partially agree, however, her case is quite an obvious one and I don't think the problem is her personally, or her way to "charm the camera", but how she represents this hobby. At least that's my issue.
So it's not that weird to debate this here, I think.
One just have to watch out for witch hunts, though.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2017)

She's another that (aside for other IMO care errors I can think about) is under the "spell" of being a "substrate Scrooge": you simply can't, period, even think to pretend to be slightly credible when you house a _P.muticus_ in not even 10 cm of substrate.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 9, 2017)

Just another bad YouTube tarantula channel. It's unfortunate that the most popular ones are almost all bad.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Award 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Feb 9, 2017)

She has a very large collection. Is apart of the boards, or has anyone actually worked with her? There is no way that someone has not at least mentioned something about her care to her face.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 9, 2017)

I saw the one where the breeding session didn't work well because the tarantula ran off the counter (she had to stop the video and restart it).  That was the end for me.

EDIT* It is great to do videos to help people learn, but the tarantula should never be at risk of injury.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Walker253 (Feb 9, 2017)

I think you take away every bit of information from the many sources (i.e. Deadly Tarantula Girl, John3800, tarantulaguy1976, and many of those on this board) and use common sense in helping you take advice from what you read and see. Many offer good bits of info and many are wrong at times. If you have some level of intelligence and reasoning, you can figure out what the right way to proceed.
Some of the stuff I've seen is great entertainment, some makes you cringe, and sometimes it's that little thing said that I never thought about before.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ugh..do we really need to go through this again? 
Enter her name in the search function and a zillion threads pop up to tell you how people feel about her. 
Same goes for the thread about john3800.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## EulersK (Feb 9, 2017)

Welp, this thread has devolved into madness in record time.

Rubber baby buggy bumpers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 7


----------



## dopamine (Feb 9, 2017)

The thumbnails to her YouTube videos should tell you all you need to know about the info contained

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 9, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I saw the one where the breeding session didn't work well because the tarantula ran off the counter (she had to stop the video and restart it).  That was the end for me.
> 
> EDIT* It is great to do videos to help people learn, but the tarantula should never be at risk of injury.


THAT did it for you? Don't watch any of my videos then. Or any tarantula videos, maybe, cause you know... we don't put these things on a leash

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 9, 2017)

gypsy cola said:


> She has a very large collection. Is apart of the boards, or has anyone actually worked with her? There is no way that someone has not at least mentioned something about her care to her face.


I've known her personally for years. Heck, I've watched her animals for her. 

It won't matter if I say a million good things about her, the "We know better" crowd is about as likely to change their minds as people are to change political parties based on what they read on an Internet forum.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kendricks (Feb 9, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> I've known her personally for years. Heck, I've watched her animals for her.
> 
> It won't matter if I say a million good things about her, the "We know better" crowd is about as likely to change their minds as people are to change political parties based on what they read on an Internet forum.


Uhm, but what about judging her on her videos? 
Because that's what people here do, is it not? 
And while many who make videos receive positive ratings - why is she being criticized? Just a random victim of a "know better crowd", or maybe - just maybe - justified criticism based on what she decided to publish?

As for a million positive things...
She could find a cure for cancer for all I care,  that won't change what she showed and said in her videos about tarantulas, though, will it?
And honestly, you can't blame people getting tired of female 'sexy' YouTubers pushing their breasts coincidentally into every shot either. 
It's cheap and pathetic in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Feb 9, 2017)

Ok.   When I was asking about my bohemei a while back. I dont remember who. But someone said  Its not about where they come from ( the Ts, as I was considering making a homelike substrate from where they come from )  They said Its more about keeping them alive. Not to mimick there homeland in an attempt to keep them alive longer.  she has a huge collection.  and I learned of the Urticans from one of her vids. Being interested in one, and was told Im too novice for urticans because they are hard to keep alive. told i wasnt ready which was very well true, I wasnt ready.   So shes doing something right. Id imagine she has other ones that are tough to keep alive aswell.  Just my opion mabey most people shouldnt ...  Knock-er .......     so hard.   I think theres alot of self proclaimed experts on here and I dont agree with every single one of them. but if there doing a good job keeping them alive and happy then its all good.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jeff Fernandez (Feb 9, 2017)

Best T youtuber has to be Jon3800

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2017)

Jeff Fernandez said:


> Best T youtuber has to be Jon3800


At "has to be" you cracked me up :-s

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 9, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> And honestly, you can't blame people getting tired of female 'sexy' YouTubers pushing their breasts coincidentally into every shot either.
> It's cheap and pathetic in my opinion.


I have no problem seeing beyond her cleavage, so you might want to ask yourself if the problem is with YOU and the other prepubescent crowd who still act like it's the first time they've locked themselves in the bathroom with their parents National Geographic magazine. Personally, this attack on her breasts, and the subsequent judging her IQ score by her cup size, is what I find really tired, cheap, and pathetic. I know that the theory of evolution alludes some people, but surely you understand that these comments are a reflection on your lack of character and not hers, right?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 16 | Disagree 5 | Award 1


----------



## Thistles (Feb 9, 2017)

I hadn't watched any of her videos, but I did send her two males on a breeding "loan" at the suggestion of a forum member who knows her in person. This isn't the review section, so I won't say more.

Subsequent to my breeding "loan," I watched some of her videos and found her husbandry to be sub-par, coupled with an unteachable temperament. That alone would have warned me off sending my boys. People would comment asking why she does x or suggesting she do y, and her response would be something like, "I'm a professional, when you have as many tarantulas as I do you have to do things differently, I know more than you, it works fine for me..." and then her fanboys attack the original commenter. I'm not impressed.

@VanessaS, her cleavage is telling you something. Having big tits isn't a choice. Using them in a certain way is. Do you know my cup size? No? Maybe that's because I don't rely on it to get views and attention. The fact that we all know more about her measurements than her tarantulas says something. If she wants to exploit the benefits of having a generous bosom, she has to be prepared for the backlash. If she wore a different shirt or framed her videos so that they're more than tits and false eyelashes, people would judge her by something other than her body. She made the choice to be evaluated by her body when she chose to make it the subject of the videos rather than the spiders.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 14 | Disagree 2 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 9, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> I've known her personally for years. Heck, I've watched her animals for her.
> 
> It won't matter if I say a million good things about her, the "We know better" crowd is about as likely to change their minds as people are to change political parties based on what they read on an Internet forum.


I was waiting for you to show up on this thread ...

I think it's funny that people are hating on a hobbyist that has reproduced what around a hundred species over 20 years?  It would be interesting to know( with proof of course)how many species they have bred and how many sacs they produced ....

I wonder if any of these haters realise that some of the top keepers in the hobby not only like Marita but also send her alot of there MM males because of her breeding success...

I have bought a few T's from her slings and adults and they all thrived.. Her knowledge is damn near second to none and she was very pleasant to do business with...

If they actually watched her videos or spoke to her they would probably realise that she is light years above them in her knowledge and care of Theraphosids but because she does it a little different they turn there noses up at her...

I really wish she would drop in on this thread and school these fools ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Disagree 3 | Sad 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2017)

Thistles said:


> @VanessaS, her cleavage is telling you something. Having big tits isn't a choice. Using them in a certain way is. Do you know my cup size? No? Maybe that's because I don't rely on it to get views and attention. The fact that we all know more about her measurements than her tarantulas says something. If she wants to exploit the benefits of having a generous bosom, she has to be prepared for the backlash. If she wore a different shirt or framed her videos so that they're more than tits and false eyelashes, people would judge her by something other than her body. She made the choice to be evaluated by her body when she chose to make it the subject of the videos rather than the spiders.







;-)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Thistles (Feb 9, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> ;-)


You just wanted an excuse to post that video, didn't you?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2017)

Thistles said:


> You just wanted an excuse to post that video, didn't you?


Yes

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 9, 2017)

What are the best YouTube channels


Bugmom said:


> THAT did it for you? Don't watch any of my videos then. Or any tarantula videos, maybe, cause you know... we don't put these things on a leash


The purpose of the video should *NEVER *be to create a video if the situation is a hazardous one.  A video should be done to copy proper care for tarantula(s) for learning purposes.  I do ALL of my rehousing's near the floor.  The worse case scenario is a very small drop to the floor.  If it isn't near the floor preparations should be done to do some type of effort to prevent a fall.  I haven't done any breeding so I could be naive on that area.

It is VERY clear on her videos that she is not paying attention to the process she is trying to complete.  She is just trying to be a YouTube star.  The video is quite often pointed at her instead of the tarantula and she is quite often looking at the camera.

Here is the video I referenced - Note that she says after the escape "Notice that I am no longer *sitting*"





How often do we see Tom Moran in his videos?
https://www.youtube.com/user/Bigpappawap

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2017)

14pokies said:


> I was waiting for you to show up on this thread ...
> 
> I think it's funny that people are hating on a hobbyist that has reproduced what around a hundred species over 20 years?  It would be interesting to know( with proof of course)how many species they have bred and how many sacs they produced ....
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying, man. And I have no reasons for doubts about your words, except for knowledge. Especially if someone is a breeder (skilled or not, I don't know her well like you, so I wouldn't talk about) simply IMO you can't house what is probably the most hardcore obligate burrower, a _P.muticus_, into 10 cm of substrate.

That's... wrong. It's not a little different, but wrong.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## HybridReplicate (Feb 9, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> I have no problem seeing beyond her cleavage, so you might want to ask yourself if the problem is with YOU and the other prepubescent crowd who still act like it's the first time they've locked themselves in the bathroom with their parents National Geographic magazine. Personally, this attack on her breasts, and the subsequent judging her IQ score by her cup size, is what I find really tired, cheap, and pathetic. I know that the theory of evolution alludes some people, but surely you understand that these comments are a reflection on your lack of character and not hers, right?


There's no hiding it when you carry that kind of cleavage around, but she does leverage them for effect. Her affect is probably intentionally on the sexy side & her videos a little click-baity with her "top pick-a-number adjective tarantulas." I think it's kind of amusing, her leaning in to better display her goods followed by a breathy, "_Mmmm, check out this big boy." _Look deep into the camera,  bat the eyes, cue pouty lips. 



Jeff23 said:


> The video is quite often pointed at her instead of the tarantula and she is quite often looking at the camera.


There's nothing wrong with being in the frame & I actually prefer it because it's more personal, enjoyable & instructive, e.g. TheDarkDen's channel.  That said, she does have a hard time sharing the limelight with the spiders.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 9, 2017)

Thistles said:


> @VanessaS, her cleavage is telling you something. Having big tits isn't a choice. Using them in a certain way is. Do you know my cup size? No? Maybe that's because I don't rely on it to get views and attention. The fact that we all know more about her measurements than her tarantulas says something. If she wants to exploit the benefits of having a generous bosom, she has to be prepared for the backlash. If she wore a different shirt or framed her videos so that they're more than tits and false eyelashes, people would judge her by something other than her body. She made the choice to be evaluated by her body when she chose to make it the subject of the videos rather than the spiders.


Perpetuate rape culture much?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Disagree 12 | Funny 1 | Award 1 | Meh 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 9, 2017)

14pokies said:


> I was waiting for you to show up on this thread ...
> 
> I think it's funny that people are hating on a hobbyist that has reproduced what around a hundred species over 20 years?  It would be interesting to know( with proof of course)how many species they have bred and how many sacs they produced ....
> 
> ...


ive just never seen people keep OBs on 3" of substrate. i pretty much stopped watching after that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Mandiblehead (Feb 9, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> ive just never seen people keep OBs on 3" of substrate. i pretty much stopped watching after that.


It's ok to do things different if results are good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## Thistles (Feb 9, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> Perpetuate rape culture much?


Draw false equivalences much?

I'm judging her based on her behavior. That's how someone ought to be judged. I'm not suggesting she be assaulted or acting as an apologist for rapists. Don't conflate two completely different things. You're doing a disservice to rape victims.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 2 | Agree 17 | Award 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 9, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> Perpetuate rape culture much?


Haven't seen a leap like that since the summer games.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 16


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 9, 2017)

HybridReplicate said:


> There's no hiding it when you carry that kind of cleavage around, but she does leverage them for effect. Her affect is probably intentionally on the sexy side & her videos a little click-baity with her "top pick-a-number adjective tarantulas." I think it's kind of amusing, her leaning in to better display her goods followed by a breathy, "_Mmmm, check out this big boy." _Look deep into the camera,  bat the eyes, cue pouty lips.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being in the frame & I actually prefer it because it's more personal, enjoyable & instructive, e.g. TheDarkDen's channel.  That said, she does have a hard time sharing the limelight with the spiders.


I am not meaning to say there is anything wrong with someone being in the frame.  And for me it isn't about whether she is her flaunting her body.  It is about attention to the subject of the video - the tarantula.

I think I could have prevented that escape from occurring even with 20+ years less experience.  Why would I breed tarantulas in open tubs that are that shallow with no outer container that at least has a partial lid of some type.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (Feb 9, 2017)

Thistles said:


> I hadn't watched any of her videos, but I did send her two males on a breeding "loan" at the suggestion of a forum member who knows her in person. This isn't the review section, so I won't say more.
> 
> Subsequent to my breeding "loan," I watched some of her videos and found her husbandry to be sub-par, coupled with an unteachable temperament. That alone would have warned me off sending my boys. People would comment asking why she does x or suggesting she do y, and her response would be something like, "I'm a professional, when you have as many tarantulas as I do you have to do things differently, I know more than you, it works fine for me..." and then her fanboys attack the original commenter. I'm not impressed.
> 
> @VanessaS, her cleavage is telling you something. Having big tits isn't a choice. Using them in a certain way is. Do you know my cup size? No? Maybe that's because I don't rely on it to get views and attention. The fact that we all know more about her measurements than her tarantulas says something. If she wants to exploit the benefits of having a generous bosom, she has to be prepared for the backlash. If she wore a different shirt or framed her videos so that they're more than tits and false eyelashes, people would judge her by something other than her body. She made the choice to be evaluated by her body when she chose to make it the subject of the videos rather than the spiders.


This truly was the win for me on this thread. It hit all my issues and made several fair points. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 9, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I understand what you are saying, man. And I have no reasons for doubts about your words, except for knowledge. Especially if someone is a (skilled or not, I don't know her well like you) breeder... simply IMO you can't house what is probably the most hardcore obligate burrower, a _P.muticus_, into 10 cm of substrate.
> 
> That's... wrong.


I don't necessarily agree or disagree with that.. Take my baboons for example... I have one P. muticus that closes her self off and refuses live prey left on the surface.. When I open her burrow and toss a cricket in she eats no problem..

I have another that has made a deep burrow but leaves her entrance open and eats like a champ..

The first one mentioned will continue to be housed on just enough substrate to cover her by about 2 inches untill she stops sealing herself off so that I can keep her eating.

I have 3 H. Crassipes that one of which stayed burrowed untill she came out to die for whatever strange reason..  Since housing her in a small enclosure with less than an inch of substrate she is eating and drinking regularly...

The other two are thriving in there deep dark burrows.. I will be housing them different very soon now that the male has matured.. I feel it will be much easier to introduce the pair multiple times (if necessary) and monitor the female if they are in containers that only have 5-6 inches of substrate instead of close to a foot..

There's alot of different ways and reasons why people keep there Ts the way they do..  As long as the Ts are doing good long term they are being housed and cared for correctly..  Just because we don't universally agree with the method of housing or care doesn't make it wrong.

Her Ts all look and behave like they are healthy and many breed for her.. So yes much of what she does is different but it works and that's what matters.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 9, 2017)

14pokies said:


> I was waiting for you to show up on this thread ...
> 
> I think it's funny that people are hating on a hobbyist that has reproduced what around a hundred species over 20 years?  It would be interesting to know( with proof of course)how many species they have bred and how many sacs they produced ....
> 
> ...


So you advocate that little amount of substrate in the containers?  I am not trying to be hateful.  I just want to know why I am buying these giant bags of Zoo Med.  I am wondering why people get SLAMMED in this forum for not protecting the T from falls but yet it is okay for the expert to NOT prevent them from falls.

I would also love for her to visit.  This isn't about schooling any FOOLS.  This is about discussion of what is right or wrong.  We can't have this both ways.  Lets get to the facts rather than the attacks.  I don't mind being wrong as long as I can learn something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 9, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> So you advocate that little amount of substrate in the containers?  I am not trying to be hateful.  I just want to know why I am buying these giant bags of Zoo Med.  I am wondering why people get SLAMMED in this forum for not protecting the T from falls but yet it is okay for the expert to NOT prevent them from falls.
> 
> I would also love for her to visit.  This isn't about schooling any FOOLS.  This is about discussion of what is right or wrong.  We can't have this both ways.  Lets get to the facts rather than the attacks.  I don't mind being wrong as long as I can learn something.


Read the post Just above the one you posted.. Lol.. 

As far as what I said about school these fools.. Sorry you didn't get my attempt at humor.. I can't make everyone laugh all the time I guess..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 9, 2017)

14pokies said:


> I don't necessarily agree or disagree with that.. Take my baboons for example... I have one P. muticus that closes her self off and refuses live prey left on the surface.. When I open her burrow and toss a cricket in she eats no problem..
> 
> I have another that has made a deep burrow but leaves her entrance open and eats like a champ..
> 
> ...


So what is the difference in all the user threads in this forum where people jump on others for not enough substrate?  Are we saying this goes away?  The only species where I have seen people say it isn't needed is for arboreal T's.


14pokies said:


> Read the post Just above the one you posted.. Lol..
> 
> As far as what I said about school these fools.. Sorry you didn't get my attempt at humor.. I can't make everyone laugh all the time I guess..


Okay .  My fault.  I have seen some heated threads in this forum today so maybe I am a little tense after a long work day.

I suppose I am just completely confused on why we have loads of threads where people are telling others that more substrate is needed and nobody is saying the opposite.


----------



## Mandiblehead (Feb 9, 2017)

I agree with when there a certain size there's no hiding them amd people think you are flaunting your goods. I have e a similar problem but it is Downstairs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 8 | Helpful 1 | Optimistic 1 | Meh 1


----------



## ChrisTy (Feb 9, 2017)

Here it goes... IMO personally bashing someone because you don't agree with their videos is pretty cruel. Her husbandry skills are pretty different than what you would come here to learn. Not everyone is going to agree with these, but as has been stated before, she has maintained a very large collection for many years. She has to be doing something right in order for that collection to even exist. If someone followed her care, they wouldn't be dooming their T to certain death either. When looking at tarantula videos I wouldn't go to hers first for husbandry information, but I have watched her videos and she can still explain the basics pretty well. One would be able to learn temperaments of different species and things to that effect still. I also wouldn't rank her in the bottom either. There are way, way, way, worse videos out there about tarantula husbandry. I don't know how many videos contain a younger kids who barely bought their first T, and is trying to make a feeding video while spouting off care that coincides with the horrible care sheets found online. You can disagree with her husbandry techniques. You can chose to not watch her videos. If you haven't met her in person, then maybe don't make your disagreements personal ones. If you would like to see better videos out there I am sure there is plenty of talented people on this forum who can share their knowledge. Maybe we should post threads trying to get people together to make more informative videos, that some feel are necessary, than to make personal bashing threads.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## EulersK (Feb 9, 2017)

Why is it even a discussion? Sure, she uses her body to try and get views. There's no real denying that. _So what? _Are you all telling me that you don't use some kind of physical trait to get what you want? I'm covered in tattoos, and you better believe I play the part of "scary dude with ink" so people leave me alone in public. I'm an introvert, and I use my tattoos to my advantage. It doesn't make me a bad person. If she uses her physique to get views, then all the power to her.

What makes her a bad keeper is how she treats her tarantulas. There is absolutely no argument for putting an obligate burrower in a few inches of substrate. That's inexcusable - the exact same thing as putting an arboreal in an enclosure with no climbing room. The last video I watched of hers was a feeding video, and she had a GBB in an enclosure with no anchor points, a Ceratogyrus sp. in an enclosure with no hide and no burrowing room, and a pokie in an enclosure with no cork bark. That's wrong, period. Just because she's successfully bred spiders doesn't make her a good keeper, it means she's good at keeping them alive.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 11 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 9, 2017)

EulersK said:


> . That's wrong, period. Just because she's successfully bred spiders doesn't make her a good keeper, it means she's good at keeping them alive.


with all the stories and whatnot of people losing them and finding them months later, some of her cages are just a notch above that.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Why is it even a discussion? Sure, she uses her body to try and get views. There's no real denying that. _So what? _Are you all telling me that you don't use some kind of physical trait to get what you want? I'm covered in tattoos, and you better believe I play the part of "scary dude with ink" so people leave me alone in public. I'm an introvert, and I use my tattoos to my advantage. It doesn't make me a bad person. If she uses her physique to get views, then all the power to her.


Now I swear I want to see those tattoos  I've watched some of your videos (not every of them, sorry man ) and I didn't noticed those :-s



EulersK said:


> What makes her a bad keeper is how she treats her tarantulas. There is absolutely no argument for putting an obligate burrower in a few inches of substrate. That's inexcusable - the exact same thing as putting an arboreal in an enclosure with no climbing room. The last video I watched of hers was a feeding video, and she had a GBB in an enclosure with no anchor points, a Ceratogyrus sp. in an enclosure with no hide and no burrowing room, and a pokie in an enclosure with no cork bark. That's wrong, period. Just because she's successfully bred spiders doesn't make her a good keeper, it means she's good at keeping them alive.


10 e Lode.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 9, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Now I swear I want to see those tattoos  I've watched some of your videos (not every of them, sorry man ) and I didn't noticed those :-s
> 
> 
> 
> 10 e Lode.


My legs  I think there's only one video that shows them, not sure though.

"10 e Lode"?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 9, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> So what is the difference in all the user threads in this forum where people jump on others for not enough substrate?  Are we saying this goes away?  The only species where I have seen people say it isn't needed is for arboreal T's.
> 
> 
> Okay .  My fault.  I have seen some heated threads in this forum today so maybe I am a little tense after a long work day.
> ...


After being in this hobby for so long I have come to a point where I only lay out my personal experience and or opinions and leave it there.. I don't get involved in elaborating on my opinions much anymore.. 

I do what works for me, I share it sometimes, offer advice or opinions and walk away.. Which is what I'm doing on this thread ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2017)

EulersK said:


> My legs  I think there's only one video that shows them, not sure though.


Ah, that's why :-s

---

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_honors

Yup, maybe 110 e Lode would suits you better due to your age and study, but old like hell teachers of once given to diligent scholar-brats the "10 e Lode"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Philth (Feb 9, 2017)

If you want to be a YouTube star or the face of the hobby you have to expect some criticism. You are putting yourself out there and the internet is a cruel world. 

I don't really care if she's showing off the body to get attention ( which she absolutely is) though. What bothers me in her videos is that dam rattlesnake or what ever the hell it is that never shuts up in the background lol. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Funny 5 | Award 1


----------



## Abyss (Feb 9, 2017)

Ok lets put her "expert info" into context (or into perspective)

I had a real life friend, now 38 ish who was notorious for drinking and driving.
He has 20+ years experience driving sober and drunk (i.e. shes an expert w/ 20+ years keeping T's).

He's never been in an accident, pulled over, or anything (i.e. Her collection is alive and well).

So if my old drunk friend were to explain drinking an driving was ok etc etc etc, and citing his 20+ years experience then "doing it a little different" (as some keep suggesting she does and is acceptible and ok).
Then by the logic some are using to defend her methods, ok to drink an drive per my little real life story.

Same years experience, same "good" results but you see the issue rite?
If you dont, allow me to explain lol

Drinking and driving is wrong the same as bad husbantry is wrong.
Whats right is right, an whats wrong is wrong.
Not having an issue thus far does NOT mean shes doing anything rite it just means so far she has not had issue and doesnt make her advice or husbantry even slightly credible or valid.

I have seen some of her videos and just cant find any value to the hobby in them.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 9, 2017)

FYI - Her videos are filmed in a sealed room that houses almost all of their animals. That room is HOT.  I know - I get hot in there, and I'm not a person who overheats easily, being from the desert and all (which btw is where she lives, 100+ degree temps is normal, but how dare she not wear a turtleneck in a hot environment since boobs are so bad )

I've had some cleavage in some of my videos. OH NO! i must be stoopid 

People find the oddest things to judge someone on. Marita and her husband do a lot of breeding, successfully, and have been for a very long time. They don't need to advertise most of the time for their slings because they're dang near pre-sold to some of the biggest buyers in the hobby.

As for her persona - Her Facebook, her YouTube, etc., it's a persona. You all don't think Bear Grylls or whoever that Survivorman guy was are actually out in the wilderness alone either, right? (Hint: They weren't). That doesn't mean she doesn't know how to breed or how to care for an animal. They rarely have any animals die. Or get loose and run off. Less than me, if I'm honest. 

As for the substrate argument, yes heights should be avoided, but shallower containers = less room to fall. The room the Ts are in is generally kept dark (there are lights on animals that need them for the heat or UV but as for overhead room lights, nope). There aren't dogs or kids or people walking by the enclosures. It's quiet, warm, and dark. Tell me, how many of YOU have such a place for your animals? Somewhere they aren't bothered for, oh, 23 hours of the day?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Disagree 3 | Sad 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> There aren't dogs or kids or people walking by the enclosures. It's quiet, warm, and dark. Tell me, how many of YOU have such a place for your animals? Somewhere they aren't bothered for, oh, 23 hours of the day?


Me 

My room (where I keep my inverts) is quiet, warm, and dark to the point that opening the shutter will create the "Die, you Vampire!" effect in no time :-s

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Feb 9, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> The room the Ts are in is generally kept dark (there are lights on animals that need them for the heat or UV but as for overhead room lights, nope). There aren't dogs or kids or people walking by the enclosures. It's quiet, warm, and dark. Tell me, how many of YOU have such a place for your animals? Somewhere they aren't bothered for, oh, 23 hours of the day?


I do...

sounds a lot like my room actually...only my room appears to be smaller

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 9, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Me
> 
> My room (where I keep my inverts) is quiet, warm, and dark to the point that opening the shutter will create the "Die, you Vampire!" effect in no time :-s


I think its just a serious keeper thing and not unique to any one special keeper in particular.....am I wrong?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I think its just a serious keeper thing and not unique to any one special keeper in particular.....am I wrong?


Well, during late Spring and Summer (my comment prior was for Winter) I'd love to give them a Day/Night effect -- however always in a semi-darkness... not sure if I can explain well to you in English, btw:-s


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 9, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I think its just a serious keeper thing and not unique to any one special keeper in particular.....am I wrong?


Seems like I see a lot of people asking if X will bother their T... the tv, their pets, their kids, light, kitchen smells, etc. So I don't think it's that common. 

I use to have a separate room for animals. I don't anymore. But I will when we buy a bigger house this spring. But I'll never be someone who buys $100 ExoTerras for $10 spiders. That's not happening lol. You get a shoebox and you get a shoebox and everyone gets a shoebox!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Philth (Feb 9, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> FYI - Her videos are filmed in a sealed room that houses almost all of their animals. That room is HOT.  I know - I get hot in there, and I'm not a person who overheats easily, being from the desert and all (which btw is where she lives, 100+ degree temps is normal, but how dare she not wear a turtleneck in a hot environment since boobs are so bad )


Fair enough. Makes sense. It just looks a bit odd, like the camera guy is standing on something to get the better cleavage angle or something lol. Maybe that's my own perversion issue looking to far into it though lol. Like I said I couldn't care less either way, in fact good for her if shes not shy about it. That said, why isn't the husband in any of the videos then ? Seems calculated to me. She's click bait lol, the husband....? ( no offense to either of them , I'm just sayin  ) 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> Seems like I see a lot of people asking if X will bother their T... the tv, their pets, their kids, light, kitchen smells, etc. So I don't think it's that common.


Yup, so true 

Here there's a perfect scenario where old good Chris advices can enter:

- no more brainwashing machine (TV)

- one of my former MM (he's sterylized) cats named Cips aka Pikouse aka Cipsino aka Cippo Lippo aka Picozza (all of my cats have more than a name and they know that) guards my room, sleeping in the bed. No interest at all for arachnids/inverts, aside opening only one eye in full lazy mode if a genus _Psalmopoeus _climbs, then he sleep again. The others are always up to something, mostly killing those that fly, outside or only God know exactly where. They gather only for food time :-s

- kids. For real? 

- light/s. Talked prior

- kitchen smell. It's a duty of every good citizen to support the local economy, hail to restaurants

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 9, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> Seems like I see a lot of people asking if X will bother their T... the tv, their pets, their kids, light, kitchen smells, etc. So I don't think it's that common.


You are referencing the casual keeper, I was not...I was referencing long time keepers with serious collections (like the person in question).

I wouldn't expect someone with 12 ts to set up and devote an entire room to them.   But I think most collectors that have been at it a long time and have a lot, do in fact dedicate a room...albeit, keepers of this ilk are a lot less common....but if we compare a person like this, we should be comparing to others of similar experience and dedication....to compare a person with just a few, to her, or me, or @Chris LXXIX (for example) is like comparing my Mom's driving to that of Mario Andretti....completely illogical.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 9, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> FYI - Her videos are filmed in a sealed room that houses almost all of their animals. That room is HOT.  I know - I get hot in there, and I'm not a person who overheats easily, being from the desert and all (which btw is where she lives, 100+ degree temps is normal, but how dare she not wear a turtleneck in a hot environment since boobs are so bad )
> 
> I've had some cleavage in some of my videos. OH NO! i must be stoopid
> 
> ...


How about 24 hours a day for me.  Right now they have taken over my bedroom and I don't remember the last time the overhead light was on in that room (more than a half year ago).  I only use red lights for the full process of monitoring, feeding, and maintenance.  But I have embraced the process and am not complaining at all.  I feel empowered to make my life style sync with theirs rather than the opposite.  But if I did the opposite and forced them to live for 20 years with regular interruptions, would that mean it is an acceptable alternative?  No.

There is a huge difference between staying alive and living a good life.  I am certainly no expert, so I am not going to go out on a limb and say what she does on substrate is wrong on my own, but I do know one this.  Animals in the wild have their choice to use or not use substrate and I haven't see anyone in this forum who is an experienced keeper advocate that it is fine to not provide it for terrestrials that sometimes burrow.  I am confident that I could keep them alive with limited substrate as a 6 month experienced keeper as well and nobody would cover for me.

Once again, I will reiterate, I don't care if she flaunts her body.  It is a completely different subject from the tarantula issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 9, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> It's quiet, warm, and dark. Tell me, how many of YOU have such a place for your animals? Somewhere they aren't bothered for, oh, 23 hours of the day?


moi, my spiders are bothered with lights for maybe 3h a day.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 9, 2017)

Jeff Fernandez said:


> Best T youtuber has to be Jon3800


However even if your comment made me laugh, I have to disagree. The best _Theraphosidae _keeper ever existed, sadly, didn't make to see YT and the Internet.

His name was Bronson, the Vietnam veteran of Jim Muro "Street Trash" movie. He was of best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Casey K (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow.  (applauds).  This is the best thread, yet.  @EulersK - awesome!  You use tattoos as an intimidation factor.  
@14pokies - always nice to see your input.....Or to just see you pop up....Or see you.  Whatever, lol....
@Bugmom- lots of love!
@Philth - wise man, you are.
@DTG- you are very blessed and there's nothing wrong with exposing cleavage while "attempting" to educate those who seek to research tarantulas in order to better care for them.  

On a personal note to everyone in this thread....I have subscribed to her videos.  Although I do NOT agree with EVERYTHING she does as far as a keeper goes (we all do things differently), I DO AGREE WITH THE FACT THAT SHE HAS A POSITIVE INFLUENCE ON THIS HOBBY.  She may not be a perfect keeper (who the f is, btw) but she cares about her animals enough to share her knowledge and experience with the world.  Everyone is different.  She's not posting vids of dousing her Tarantulas in kerosene and watching them run around on the floor burning to death.  As long as she is doing SOMETHING good or something right and her intentions are PURE (regardless the size of her breasts or how camera shy her hubby may/may not be) why judge her for her mistakes or mishaps???  Also, who made "one" persons husbandry to rule out all others????  Isn't this how we learn from each other???  So, your obt burrows....Mine doesn't.  If we each use different methods on HOW we care for our animals, as long as our animals are COMFORTABLE AND SAFE, who cares how you keep them?????  So, if anyone has any input on her showing tarantulas on a table and worrying about them falling off then why not approach her in a friendly manner, being "professional" about it, and OFFERING friendly advice???  Why bash her if YOU haven't offered your input to her in a discrete manner????  If she chooses to take your advice or not is at her discretion.  At least YOU made a positive decision on ATTEMPTING to offer help/advice.  Anyone with negative input about her...If you truly love this hobby and your animals, kindly give her your opinion.  It makes no sense to post all this BS here in a thread.  Unless you've dealt with her on a personal level and your opinions are based on a deal you had with her....Put in the REVIEW THREAD where it BELONGS....Then there's no need to be discriminatory here.  Just saying.......Leave the woman and her breasts alone and offer some positive reinforcement for a change.  Shit.

....And to the rest of the arachnopets gang that offered their input: congratulations on a job well done.  I have officially been entertained!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## matypants (Feb 9, 2017)

Wait... hold on... 

You mean there are people that hate breasts?



 I'll see myself out. lol

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Casey K (Feb 10, 2017)

matypants said:


> Wait... hold on...
> 
> You mean there are people that hate breasts?
> 
> ...



I commend her.  She can definitely give Dolly Parton a run for her money.....How many women do you know that can do that, lol????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Sad 1


----------



## matypants (Feb 10, 2017)

Casey K said:


> I commend her.  She can definitely give Dolly Parton a run for her money.....How many women do you know that can do that, lol????


LOL

But I'll contribute something tarantula related and positive:

I've given her videos some views and I never noticed her wrongly recommending advanced species just because of her own experience with them. She seems like a good sort who does care about her animals. Even if some of her methods for housing might be outdated. I can't judge her as a person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## cold blood (Feb 10, 2017)

matypants said:


> Wait... hold on...
> 
> You mean there are people that hate breasts?
> 
> ...


Don't be foolish...of course not, that's crazy talk....no one said that...

Did they?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Walker253 (Feb 10, 2017)

This thread is a train wreck. So many people turning on each other, the OP dropping disagrees without backing anything up after a post that started all this. More people hung up on a woman's breasts suggesting they've never seen them before or they're from the Bible Belt and they're prude or something. Take note, according to Google, the highest percentage of porn searches are from the Bible Belt.
Aren't tarantulas some of the most adaptive creatures on this planet? Does it really matter in the big scheme of things the level of dirt in their enclosure? For example, I was hammered in this forum because my P muticus is under a mere 12" of soil, where the person calling me out suggested I keep her in a 60 gallon trash can. I keep my H gigas in the same conditions and she sits about 3" under the soil. My P murinus is quite content in her hide on top or 8" of dirt. So content, I never get a threat pose. She was high strung before me, biting the previous owner. I think I'm doing something right. 
Some people are hung up on Deadly Tarantula Girl. From what I know, she is pretty successful in what she does. I think she cares a lot about her spiders. Just because her way is not your way, who cares. I've never seen or heard of things going wrong with her. Some people here think our tarantulas need the exact environment found in the wild. Well, why don't we just introduce parasites and predators to the equation. Just because one P muticus in the wild burrows 3 meters down, doesn't mean 10 others aren't in a rocky area 18 inches down. 
To be as petty as some of the posters here is kinda sad in a way. Crap, I'm losing my focus. I just noticed my girlfriend is showing some killer cleavage. Time to end this comment. LOLOLOLOLOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 10, 2017)

Its just very interesting that with criticism of men in the hobby, like Jon5000 or whatever, his appearance is not part of it, it's just about the husbandry and production of his videos.  This thread is a fine example of how women get double criticism- for the job at hand AND about appearance. With appearance you can be trying too hard or not enough either one can be a criticism. Can't win in this world, my friends.  

It gets old and I'd rather not see it here.  Our tarantulas definitely don't care about the size of our bosoms.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 6 | Disagree 3 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 10, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Its just very interesting that with criticism of men in the hobby, like Jon5000 or whatever, *his appearance is not part of it*, it's just about the husbandry and production of his videos.  This thread is a fine example of how women get double criticism- for the job at hand AND about appearance. With appearance you can be trying too hard or not enough either one can be a criticism. Can't win in this world, my friends.


Someone needs to fix this: here Mark Spitz 






jok

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 10, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Someone needs to fix this: here Mark Spitz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is happening here? Oh my.  The internet is such a strange place.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 10, 2017)

Funny how I've been making videos as long as she has, and no one has asked where my husband is in mine.

Is it because I don't have big bazookas?  Won't someone be concerned about me and my animals based solely on my mammals glands?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sad 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 10, 2017)

Casey K said:


> Wow.  (applauds).  This is the best thread, yet.  @EulersK - awesome!  You use tattoos as an intimidation factor.
> @14pokies - always nice to see your input.....Or to just see you pop up....Or see you.  Whatever, lol....
> @Bugmom- lots of love!
> @Philth - wise man, you are.
> ...


How? How... you forgot to mention me in your comment? 

Now I don't know what to do: if reach a corner and start to cry like that guy in "The Blair Witch Project"  or send to Spartanburg, South Carolina, an helluva of Casu Marzu able to put the area into quarantine 

jok

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Casey K (Feb 10, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> How? How... you forgot to mention me in your comment?
> 
> Now I don't know what to do: if reach a corner and start to cry like that guy in "The Blair Witch Project"  or send to Spartanburg, South Carolina, an helluva of Casu Marzu able to put the area into quarantine



Oh poor baby!!!  I would never forget you!!!  You deserve a shout out all to yourself.....A more "personalized" shout out, sweety.....I can't very well post it here and potentially get "banned" for it, now can I?  

Italy has my heart..... but leave the Casu Marzu at home....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 10, 2017)

Casey K said:


> Oh poor baby!!!  I would never forget you!!!  You deserve a shout out all to yourself.....A more "personalized" shout out, sweety.....I can't very well post it here and potentially get "banned" for it, now can I?
> 
> Italy has my heart..... but leave the Cash Marzu at home....


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 10, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> Funny how I've been making videos as long as she has, and no one has asked where my husband is in mine.
> 
> Is it because I don't have big bazookas?  Won't someone be concerned about me and my animals based solely on my mammals glands?


Don't you get asked where your husband is all the time? That's normal right?  Isn't he supposed to manage you and tell you what to do? I mean, how do you figure anything out without him? 

(Also I hope you know I'm joking. I also have mammary glands, the size of which is totally irrelevant!!!)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 10, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Don't you get asked where your husband is all the time? That's normal right?  Isn't he supposed to manage you and tell you what to do? I mean, how do you figure anything out without him?
> 
> (Also I hope you know I'm joking. I also have mammary glands, the size of which is totally irrelevant!!!)


I'm thankful to live in one of the most liberal places in the states. Certainly don't miss the "women are property" mindset of a very repressed, conservative town.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 10, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> I'm thankful to live in one of the most liberal places in the states. Certainly don't miss the "women are property" mindset of a very repressed, conservative town.


Cheers to that!  We are neighbors, I'm in W Washington too. I love it here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 10, 2017)

I told you it would be bad...

Meanwhile, OP is laughing his pants off, proud of himself for starting a nice fire....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## iwlim (Feb 10, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I told you it would be bad...
> 
> Meanwhile, OP is laughing his pants off, proud of himself for starting a nice fire....


Well I didn't wanna start one, I was just wondering how controversial the care of her ts are, and seeing all these comments makes me wonder how she has so much support on YouTube l, there are hardly any negative comments or dislikes.


----------



## EulersK (Feb 10, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Don't you get asked where your husband is all the time? That's normal right?  Isn't he supposed to manage you and tell you what to do? I mean, how do you figure anything out without him?
> 
> (Also I hope you know I'm joking. I also have mammary glands, the size of which is totally irrelevant!!!)


_You're a woman?! _My entire view of you is shattered.

Tacocat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jpeg (Feb 10, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Its just very interesting that with criticism of men in the hobby, like Jon5000 or whatever, his appearance is not part of it


If he wore makeup and a mesh shirt it probably would be (what's the equivalent of showing off cleavage for guys?). Some people don't like sex appeal as an advertising technique. 

That being said it's not nice to trash a person over something that isn't hurting anyone, sheesh. Just don't watch it. 

(Now for the important question: are there any sexy male tarantula youtubers.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 10, 2017)

Jpeg said:


> (Now for the important question: are there any sexy male tarantula youtubers.)


Bam.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Helpful 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 10, 2017)

Jpeg said:


> (Now for the important question: are there any sexy male tarantula youtubers.)


EulersK. No 0.1 can resist his "Eric Bana" charm

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Philth (Feb 10, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> Funny how I've been making videos as long as she has, and no one has asked where my husband is in mine.
> 
> Is it because I don't have big bazookas?  Won't someone be concerned about me and my animals based solely on my mammals glands?


I had no idea the subject was married. I don't know anything about either one of you lol. I only know she was married cause you told us lol.  I guess I didn't comment on your videos, because I've never seen one and have no clue who you are lol. Again, no disrespect, but I couldn't care less about your "bazookas/mammals glands".

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Funny 3


----------



## dopamine (Feb 10, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> ...the person calling me out suggested I keep her in a 60 gallon trash can.



 That made me lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 10, 2017)

well this is certainly.. a uh "pooshow" (I suppose the proper terminology isn't allowed on the AB)

I don't have much to add on the discussion, but from just skimming (it's 2:50 AM so like eh) @Spidermom I don't think its just a matter of the fact that she flaunts her uh.. cleavage but more the matter of A. she uses it to garnish likes/views (which honestly I can see where you come in that regard, but I despise "clickbaity" things, or anything that's on sites like YouTube that is there solely to grab attention) But for the most part, I don't think that's the key factor (despite being what you focus on in the argument, again, from what I saw when skimming)

I believe it's more along the lines of her quality of care for the spiders. I mean, I could probably keep a lizard of some sort ALIVE and such, and breeding, but the lizard wouldn't be thriving exactly because I'm not caring for it well, just giving it enough. That's the basic synopsis of the care DTG gives to her spiders from what I've personally seen and read. While you may disagree, you're also quite biased (having worked with her personally and such) but when the general consensus is that her care could be far better, that should raise some questions for you (albeit the whole parroting mentality isn't the best at times) When it comes to "how much substrate a spider should have" or "whether is has a hide or not" and there's definite lacking when it comes to things like that, you really should be raising eyebrows.

I mean I'm still a novice keeper, so take anything I say with a grain of salt, but overall from what I've personally seen, her care could be better. You've rebuttal'd some of the others statements about things like that, saying it's for the safety of the spider/ease of maintenance but I think not giving enough space/no anchor points/not enough sub/lack of adequate hiding space starts to transcend beyond just "safety of the spider" or "ease of maintenance". Tom Moran shows that you can give a spider more than enough for its requirements and it can thrive without causing any issues, whether it be to the owner or the spider. So, those arguments are kinda falsified to me.

So, I wholeheartedly believe her care at least could be better.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Kendricks (Feb 10, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> I have no problem seeing beyond her cleavage, so you might want to ask yourself if the problem is with YOU and the other prepubescent crowd who still act like it's the first time they've locked themselves in the bathroom with their parents National Geographic magazine.


You misunderstand the problem some people have here.
The problem sure aren't her goods in general - I could explain how I feel about the wonder that is the human, and especially female, body - but I don't think that's the right place.
The problem is the cheap way of using physical appearance to gain clicks (her thumbnails are state of the art clickbait, sorry) and viewers. 
Now, it's funny you felt the need to insult those who dislike this as "prepubescent" - because it actually is the other way around. I'm waaaaay over this and even because I don't lose my cool over a nipple anymore, these cheap YouTube tactics annoy me. 
You instantly know what the person is on about and usually, no high degree of expertise is to be expected either.



VanessaS said:


> Personally, this attack on her breasts, and the subsequent judging her IQ score by her cup size, is what I find really tired, cheap, and pathetic.


Oh I totally agree - which is why I didn't do any of that, you noticed that did you? Because you quoted me and now day that, that makes it sound like I did such thing, which I wouldn't appreciate.



VanessaS said:


> I know that the theory of evolution alludes some people, but surely you understand that these comments are a reflection on your lack of character and not hers, right?


Explain to me the following:
How many wrongs make a right?
Because you insulted multiple people here rather heavily, because they insulted her?
Not how it works.
And again, please read what I said again, you misunderstood something big time and I won't take your insults just because you didn't read things carefully enough and jumped to conclusions here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 10, 2017)

I can agree that the sexual side track in this discussion has completely screwed up an opportunity to discuss substrate and proper care when breeding tarantula's.

I can also agree that she does show a positive attitude and succeeds to bring positive light on the tarantula hobby.  With all the *REALLY* terrible videos showing bad treatment of tarantulas on YouTube perhaps we have nitpicked her methods enough.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Walker253 (Feb 10, 2017)

Agreed Jeff. Will a moderator please close this thread? There is no reason to keep it open any longer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 10, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> This thread is a train wreck. So many people turning on each other, the OP dropping disagrees without backing anything up after a post that started all this. More people hung up on a woman's breasts suggesting they've never seen them before or they're from the Bible Belt and they're prude or something. Take note, according to Google, the highest percentage of porn searches are from the Bible Belt.
> Aren't tarantulas some of the most adaptive creatures on this planet? Does it really matter in the big scheme of things the level of dirt in their enclosure? For example, I was hammered in this forum because my P muticus is under a mere 12" of soil, where the person calling me out suggested I keep her in a 60 gallon trash can. I keep my H gigas in the same conditions and she sits about 3" under the soil. My P murinus is quite content in her hide on top or 8" of dirt. So content, I never get a threat pose. She was high strung before me, biting the previous owner. I think I'm doing something right.
> Some people are hung up on Deadly Tarantula Girl. From what I know, she is pretty successful in what she does. I think she cares a lot about her spiders. Just because her way is not your way, who cares. I've never seen or heard of things going wrong with her. Some people here think our tarantulas need the exact environment found in the wild. Well, why don't we just introduce parasites and predators to the equation. Just because one P muticus in the wild burrows 3 meters down, doesn't mean 10 others aren't in a rocky area 18 inches down.
> To be as petty as some of the posters here is kinda sad in a way. Crap, I'm losing my focus. I just noticed my girlfriend is showing some killer cleavage. Time to end this comment. LOLOLOLOLOL


As long as you do not plan to tell others they need more substrate your argument is fine with me.  Everyone should be held by the same standards.


----------



## HybridReplicate (Feb 10, 2017)

Meanwhile in YT Land she's netted about 200 more subscribers since I checked when this thread started. Apparently there _is_ no such thing as bad publicity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Mandiblehead (Feb 10, 2017)

Mandiblehead said:


> It's ok to do things different if results are good


Ya of course YOU would disagree Kendricks.  I think your one of the type that would dissagree with my thoughts on many things.  Not to say right or wrong, Just different ways of being and thinking.  ( Not nessesarily tarantulas. But yes tarantuals and whatnot haha )  I can already tell by the vaccine thing your a BT    ( box thinker )   which is ok we need box thinkers once in a while    BUT.  Can you guys seriously Not agree if a better way was found to do something and it produced just as good or better results on things that thats a better or equall way to proceed ?  look at the old martial arts days,  Karate is better then Chinese Boxing they said.  Muai Thai was better then Tai chi, Kung fu better then .... and so on and so forth, and they all faught about it.   Now we have MMA  which isnt nessesarily the best either  theres rules  and the toughest people in real life will fight with breaking the mma rules becvause there Are none in Realistic Bar fight.  Did you know the Dr. that discovered to wash your hands back in the day ( i forget the year ) was stripped of his medical licence  for making such a proposterous claim ?     DId you know that in the 70s they thought bears had only a two minute memory because in there observations in a zoo they would watch the bear do the same round ever two minutes ? We all know bears are smart. ( well  we all should lol )   they thought he was forgetting. Realisticly, He was board out of his tree and had nothing better to do.  so he repeated his routine walking around his area in a circle.   JUst because people think somehting now, Its just the best thats known. Not nessesarily correct. Its correct untill a better way comes along through peoples open minds, discoveries and experiments.  Not to say I suggest experimenting on Ts. BUt I think you know what I mean
People can keep birds in a cage and they can live a long time.  THere not nessesarily the happiest or even the healthiest due to a lack of excercise, and It CANT be good for them mentally.   BUt some people are bird experts and they may say No Dont let him out. dont feed it this dont touch him.  and it very well MAy live longer, but it may not be happy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mandiblehead (Feb 10, 2017)

Mandiblehead said:


> Ya of course YOU would disagree Kendricks.  I think your one of the type that would dissagree with my thoughts on many things.  Not to say right or wrong, Just different ways of being and thinking.  ( Not nessesarily tarantulas. But yes tarantuals and whatnot haha )  I can already tell by the vaccine thing your a BT    ( box thinker )   which is ok we need box thinkers once in a while    BUT.  Can you guys seriously Not agree if a better way was found to do something and it produced just as good or better results on things that thats a better or equall way to proceed ?  look at the old martial arts days,  Karate is better then Chinese Boxing they said.  Muai Thai was better then Tai chi, Kung fu better then .... and so on and so forth.   Now we have MMA  which isnt nessesarily the best either  theres rules  and the toughest people in real life will fight with breaking the mma rules becvause there Are none in Realistic Bar fight.  Did you know the Dr. that discovered to wash your hands back in the day ( i forget the year ) was stripped of his medical licence  for making such a proposterous claim ?     DId you know that in the 70s they thought bears had only a two minute memory because in there observations in a zoo they would watch the bear do the same round ever two minutes ? We all know bears are smart. ( well  we all should lol )   they thought he was forgetting. Realisticly, He was board out of his tree and had nothing better to do.  so he repeated his routine walking around his area in a circle.   JUst because people think somehting now, Its just the best thats known. Not nessesarily correct. Its correct untill a better way comes along through peoples open minds, discoveries and experiments.  Not to say I suggest experimenting on Ts. BUt I think you know what I mean
> People can keep birds in a cage and they can live a long time.  THere not nessesarily the happiest or even the healthiest due to a lack of excercise, and It CANT be good for them mentally.   BUt some people are bird experts and they may say No Dont let him out. dont feed it this dont touch him.  and it very well MAy live longer, but it may not be happy.


But I DOnt think we should be dissagreeing with eachother.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 10, 2017)

@advan @ratluvr76 @Arachnopets 
Please close thread?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes.  Please close thread.  There is no more to discuss.


----------



## Abyss (Feb 10, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> Funny how I've been making videos as long as she has, and no one has asked where my husband is in mine.
> 
> Is it because I don't have big bazookas?  Won't someone be concerned about me and my animals based solely on my mammals glands?


Edit: mamory glands 
Lol sorry, couldnt help it  needing to continue lightening the mood haha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 10, 2017)

Abyss said:


> Edit: mamory glands
> Lol sorry, couldnt help it  needing to continue lightening the mood haha


This is the best comment on the entire thread. 

I gotta say this has been way more entertaining than the horror that is my current Facebook feed. 

Now let's not go away mad, everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 10, 2017)

Gawd, a thread MADE for my sense of humour and it's about to be closed!

No actually, I did have a couple points to make. I can agree and disagree with many arguments on both sides.. I went to see what the fuss was about, for starters., Particularly what some of the thumbnails were that generated controversy. I found them and I would have  to agree they are click-bait. In the sense that they don't represent the content of the videos. I have no problem with that, really, but the truth is the truth, in regard to the criticism. I only played one of those to see if the accusations of "click-bait" were accurate. Seeing that it appeared to be the case, I moved on to judge on other less click-bait oriented ones could be heavily criticized as well. More on that in a moment.



			
				spidermom said:
			
		

> Funny how I've been making videos as long as she has, and no one has asked where my husband is in mine.
> 
> Is it because I don't have big bazookas?


That is a scoring point. It does indeed show some double standards. Of course, you are quite cute, for what it is worth. This will not do, I'd suggest wearing a burkha in future videos. 

I didn't watch many videos, but what I saw were not particularly controversial in care tips. A bit heavy in the handling department, but I did notice in a couple that she suggested handling is not something that should routinely be done and pointed out the dangers of a fall. She does mention which ones are safer to handle, but  some people are gonna handle no matter how they are advised, they may as well know the ones that lower the odds of mishaps for the owners and the tarantulas, I suppose.

Are we absolutely certain that the enclosures she keeps them in are all permanent enclosures? Maybe she uses some specifically to shoot the videos. Again, I didn't view many, so can't really say whether that is the case. Does she advise deep substrates in any of the care and housing videos?

My tarantulas are in my bedroom by necessity, at least during the cold months. It is the room I keep the warmest. I do NOT keep the lights off for their convenience. They have enough substrate to burrow if they are inclined to do so, and that's what hides are for, anyway. There are shadowed areas they can retire to, however, but not absolute dark. They don't seem to care one way or the other. It isn't blinding bright, but I can certainly see what I'm doing, read, etc. Just a normal human-level brightness, in other words. When I am not in the room, or asleep it is dark or dim, respectively. I've never kept the curtains open, so exterior light is quite filtered. To the point where if I am in here (quite a lot, it is also where my computer is located), the lights are on.

I did hear one bit of advice that I pretty much disagreed with at the time,  but I'll be darned if I can remember what it was or even what species was being discussed., it was late last night and I was too tired to post about the controversy at that point.

Kinda think this is much ado about nothing. Well, I'm not suggesting her rack is nothing...

What? I noticed one of the racks in the room, and thought it looked sturdy and serviceable. Sheesh, can't a person say anything without causing people to think lewd thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gypsy cola (Feb 10, 2017)

Reading through this I got a few questions/thoughts.

1. *substrate*. So what exactly is a good home for a tarantula? Experience keepers will say the enclosure itself is a burrow. When you take off the lid you are tearing off their burrow. So if the enclosure is low height and little sub but the tarantula is growing, alive, breeding, and molting...is it bad care? These spiders aren't puppies. Who are we to define the creature comforts with a tarantula?

2.*experience. *We need to keep in mind there are varying levels of experience and numbers here. Someone with hundreds or thousands of tarantulas are going to keep them differently than someone with a few dozen.

3.*Enclosures. *This goes along with 2. All my tarantulas are display T's. My collection never goes over 30 at a time. I hate shoeboxes/sweater boxes. I think they are hideous. Unfortunately this line of thought is a luxury. Once my collection hits 50, you can bet I will be buying sweater boxes/shoe boxes.

4.*Arachnoboards*. I feel some people forget that these boards are not the authority on tarantulas and there is no authority for tarantulas. There are plenty of experienced people who do not use these boards. The boards do have a hive mind. I remember people jumping on another user because they used sand for their enclosure but, it turned out to be a success.

Final thoughts. I do not like Deadly Tarantula Girl. Her voices drives me up the wall. She isn't the only youtuber out there with annoying voice. She has a video on a H.mac that truly shows off how gorgeous these T's are and is what sold me on one. She isn't the worst youtuber out there. I don't like the particular image she broadcasts but, I feel she is beneficial to hobby.  I just don't like her and that is personal, not because of her work.

I got disliked once because I *hesitantly *recommended her once in a similar thread. You know. You take what you want from the videos you watch. I appreciate the underrated beautiful shots she takes of her spiders. Her care and advice is a different story, refer to 1.

I would love to hear her side of the story.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Award 2


----------



## Haksilence (Feb 10, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Just another bad YouTube tarantula channel. It's unfortunate that the most popular ones are almost all bad.


Like a certain fire alarm collecting, lawn mowing, individual that openly hybridized his Grammostola SP. On video with his long fingernailed friend?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 10, 2017)

Haksilence said:


> Like a certain fire alarm collecting, lawn mowing, individual that openly hybridized his Grammostola SP. On video with his long fingernailed friend?


thats another idiot.


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 10, 2017)

Wow, this escalated quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 10, 2017)

LET THIS THREAD DIE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 10, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Wow, this escalated quickly.


Quick escalations are my favourite escalations.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------

